# headgasket question



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

where could I get my headgasket replaced at? and how much?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

are you mechanically inclined?
do you have downtime available?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A head gasket repair can be performed by any good auto repair shop or a Nissan dealer. The cost will average between $600 - $1200 with the Nissan dealer charging the most.


----------



## nx'r (Mar 5, 2009)

or if you have your own tools you can do it for €100










im doing the head gasket on my 1.6 at the moment but i have the luxury of being able to throw a 1.4 in the car for now.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

rogoman said:


> A head gasket repair can be performed by any good auto repair shop or a Nissan dealer. The cost will average between $600 - $1200 with the Nissan dealer charging the most.


The dealership will also do it correctly aswell.


----------



## smg084 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^ thats open to opinions! 

'nissan techs' in australia are shit! to say the least! im a mechanic (not a tech) and the amount of work i have had to fix from numerious dealerships is unbelievable!


----------



## easy life (Jul 29, 2008)

No offense but wats the difference from a tech and mechanic? Certifications and backgrouns?


----------



## smg084 (Apr 25, 2008)

easy life said:


> No offense but wats the difference from a tech and mechanic? Certifications and backgrouns?


tech's are called tech's for a reason, as they dont get the qualifications like cert III automotive mechanical (in aus) like mechanics get, they also dont do the same tafe accreditted courses! IMO they are just serviceman!(services and ecu coded deleters only) so shouldnt even be allowed to do that!


i might state again that this is my opinion, not trying to tread on anyones feet!


----------

